# Heart Chainring 1898



## filmonger (Oct 15, 2017)

J F Fanning - Heart Chainring 1898


----------



## andybee75 (Oct 16, 2017)

This Husqvarna chain ring is a kind of a brain teaser. What do you see first, the heart shape or the "H" in between?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 16, 2017)

I see a heart.  Which means I’m a lover.  These rings are cool.  They would look great on a red women’s frame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Oct 17, 2017)

filmonger said:


> J F Fanning - Heart Chainring 1898







That sprocket looks like what was used on Hawthorne bicycles, below image is from 1899 Hawthorne catalog.


----------

